# searching Jan Peter Holthafer



## charesai (May 25, 2006)

searching for Jan Peter Olthafer son of Hans P. Olthafer with who I sailed as a R/O.
Grateful for any help


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi,
Have a look at this link, on Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/jan.olthafer
Len.


----------



## charesai (May 25, 2006)

may 11th 2015
many TKS OM for infos which were very useful and conclusive. I QSO'ed Jan Olthafer by phone the next day following your so useful info. It was so important for me. Miracles of the web...Best regards and 73's
A.C.


----------

